
European Union wants to regulate cryptography? - discombobulate
https://blog.lukaszolejnik.com/european-union-wants-to-regulate-cryptography/
======
ramtatatam
Can cryptography be regulated? I mean - can software development be regulated?
Can open source be regulated? Can state prevent developer from working on
something and then sharing with the internet?

When I think about it cryptography is based on availability of good quality
random source, so if only they (state) can make hardware manufacturers to
ensure there are no such sources they are half way through to achieve what
they want...

I wonder when will we be banned from using knives to cut our bread...

------
Freak_NL
> Italy provides an answer in Caps Lock

One can't help but wonder what kind of twisted reasoning prompted some staff
member to send in the answers in ALL CAPS.

------
Roxxal
wtflol

